# IT Project Manager/Scrum Master job in Australia



## niranjan.vyas (Aug 5, 2014)

Hello all. I have moved with family from India June 2014 and looking out for a job in Project management/Scrum Master role. After several attempts I could get couple of interview opportunities in July. Interviews went really well, but unfortunately they needed local experience and more experience. Its been two months now and I am looking for jobs. But seems like from last 2-3weeks job requirements have reduced. I am not even getting any responses from consultants. Any views or suggestions or inputs or have you come across similar experience?


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

It true that they prefer someone with local experience for managerial positions. In the first place, why invite you for interview if they can see in your CV that you have no work experience in Australia? In the end telling you you didnt qualify coz you lack local experience.
There must be some reason behind.


----------



## niranjan.vyas (Aug 5, 2014)

Are there any ways to get this local experience before applying for the jobs? Consultants called and forwarded the profile to companies after having discussions. But they did not mention of local experience though.But seems like local experience do matter a lot. Anyone in the forum who have experienced the same and got through, please share the experience. Are there some consultants who could help in this regard? Or are there some casual jobs around to gain local experience?


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

I started in Australia without local experience but was able to clinch an IT position.
Depends on the company though.

However, you can gain local experience through doing odd jobs and/or volunteer work.
Also helps if you secure an entry level IT job for the meantime. Those situations are not unheard of.


----------



## niranjan.vyas (Aug 5, 2014)

OK Thanks that helps. There are whole lot of consultants around. Suggest couple of good consultants around for IT sector.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

soeid said:


> I started in Australia without local experience but was able to clinch an IT position.
> Depends on the company though.
> 
> However, you can gain local experience through doing odd jobs and/or volunteer work.
> Also helps if you secure an entry level IT job for the meantime. Those situations are not unheard of.


Hi guys,

I will be looking for jobs in IT however I have stayed in Australia for my Masters and did odd/casual jobs. Wil that experience be counted as local experience?? Or does it have to be relevant local experience ie local experience in IT in my case??


----------



## donkuok (May 1, 2014)

Looking for job is not an easy task in Australia, in fact it also applies to other countries as well. With the recent OZ soften economy, getting a job that you want or love may be a bit difficult due employer market not employee.
You might need to start somewhere at at very low position. I was a manager in my home country but I managed downgrade it to lower IT position like Systems Analyst and programmer. This helps to gain your local experience before moving into higher position. 
However, having said that I am still stuck the lower position unfortunately.
Just bear in mind the working culture is very different from your country. You do not expect to get promotion within the company even after working a long period of time. You may stay on the same position for the next 10 years, of course your wages would be aligned with the CPI.


----------



## obelixous (Sep 1, 2010)

Do you have international experience you can highlight? Maybe working at client locations in US, Canada, Europe etc. Alternately you have worked with clients from overseas while being in your home country. Try to highlight this experience to help you out. Use such experience to highlight that you can work well in culturally diverse situations.

At a PM or a manager level, local experience is asked for. However you may be able to leverage on the international experience to work your way around this part.


----------



## FIFA_World_Cup_fan (Apr 25, 2014)

*Hmmm*



Optimus Prime said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I will be looking for jobs in IT however I have stayed in Australia for my Masters and did odd/casual jobs. Wil that experience be counted as local experience?? Or does it have to be relevant local experience ie local experience in IT in my case??


Good Thread .....
I am curious to know - if there are some more answers/updates ?!?


----------



## josh.machine (Aug 4, 2011)

I am in a similar role but was fortunate enough to get a onsite deputation from parent company. For a PM role you would definetely need local experience however try to target Indian companies like Infosys, HCL, TCS etc in Oz. Also like someone else suggested be ready to take a lower role.


----------



## FIFA_World_Cup_fan (Apr 25, 2014)

*oh ok*



josh.machine said:


> I am in a similar role but was fortunate enough to get a onsite deputation from parent company. For a PM role you would definetely need local experience however try to target Indian companies like Infosys, HCL, TCS etc in Oz. Also like someone else suggested be ready to take a lower role.



Thank you - Josh.Machone for your inputs.....


----------



## lifeisajourney (Sep 3, 2013)

niranjan.vyas said:


> Hello all. I have moved with family from India June 2014 and looking out for a job in Project management/Scrum Master role. After several attempts I could get couple of interview opportunities in July. Interviews went really well, but unfortunately they needed local experience and more experience. Its been two months now and I am looking for jobs. But seems like from last 2-3weeks job requirements have reduced. I am not even getting any responses from consultants. Any views or suggestions or inputs or have you come across similar experience?



Hi Niranjan,

Did you manage to get a job? Just curious to know because I am also into Project Manager/Scrum Master roles and planning to move to Sydney by end of Jan 2015.

Any other inputs will be helpful...


----------



## FIFA_World_Cup_fan (Apr 25, 2014)

*hey !!*



josh.machine said:


> I am in a similar role but was fortunate enough to get a onsite deputation from parent company. For a PM role you would definetely need local experience however try to target Indian companies like Infosys, HCL, TCS etc in Oz. Also like someone else suggested be ready to take a lower role.



Hi Josh.Machine,
Are you working in the Service-Delivery role/profile / Scrum Manager / IT PM role ?

requesting your help - in the case/scenario of "Scrum Manager" & "Release Manager" references - from within your job-network .......


----------



## josh.machine (Aug 4, 2011)

hey fifa.. i am sure i replied to your message but if not my apologies. Yes i am in a similar role and i do come across some openings in linkedin but considering i have so much on my mind i do not really flag them to be shared across. a simple suggestion for you would be to search for the recruitment consultants in your city in linkedin and add them to your network, that ways you will be across any openings. also setup an alert in seek for the role and location you desire and go through the daily report daily. in whichever job ad you see a name mentioned of the poc just look them up in linkedin and add them to take it forward.

hope that helps as i can vouch for the above.


----------



## abhishekgera (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi Niranjan,

May I request you to share your experience so far? I am in similar role; don't have local experience. Applying from offshore but in vain, expectedly ....

Your views will guide me big time....


----------



## kedaph1 (Apr 21, 2015)

*IT PM jobs in Oz*

Hi Guys
It's very difficult to get a job for PMs. Even software developers on .Net, Java are running like crazy for jobs now in Oz, forget about PM. What I have heard from various sources is (might be wrong too), in Oz, they are yet to see someone non-Oz in PM role. Even Project Coordinators / Schedulers are hardly non-Oz. 

Hi Niranjan - Any luck ? Any guidance you can provide ?

--KD


----------



## kedaph1 (Apr 21, 2015)

What I mean is, finding jobs for even junior roles (software developers) is tough so expect it to be tougher for senior roles like PM.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

kedaph1 said:


> What I mean is, finding jobs for even junior roles (software developers) is tough so expect it to be tougher for senior roles like PM.


Be positive...Aussie econony is booming and there are more than enough jobs in the market...i had a chat with few recruiters who told me that there are more jobs and less candidates....there is a massive skill shortage in IT....


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Why buddy!!!!, I know this is a sarcastic comment as you are tired of explaining the reality.

But this might lead to some misleading information for few newbies. 

I hope you understand. 

You can stop getting into conversation which you feel is totally out of sync from ground reality rather than painting a sarcastic misleading information. 

Just a request. 



Danav_Singh said:


> Be positive...Aussie econony is booming and there are more than enough jobs in the market...i had a chat with few recruiters who told me that there are more jobs and less candidates....there is a massive skill shortage in IT....


----------



## expatmem (Sep 8, 2013)

Even I am looking for a similar job and would be very interested to know the views of the seniors in the forum...


----------



## skksundar (Apr 29, 2014)

nicemathan said:


> Why buddy!!!!, I know this is a sarcastic comment as you are tired of explaining the reality.
> 
> But this might lead to some misleading information for few newbies.
> 
> ...


Nicemathan,

I heard the following.

1. A friend put up at sydney into .NET - From March, he has started receiving calls from recruiters and employers regarding his availability in market. In his view as a techie, market's picking up.

2. Elder brother at Melbourne - He's a senior PM and says there're technical jobs being added.

If interested, check out the careers site of IBM, telstra, NBN, Dell, . So many positions have been advertised!


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

skksundar said:


> Nicemathan,
> 
> I heard the following.
> 
> ...


See Nicemathan....everybody knows that market is picking up!! As skksundar rightly said all the big companies are like IBM,telstra,Dell are now hiring...

No need to spread negetivity...positive thinking will help all of us acheive what we are aiming for...


----------



## JLPP (Apr 19, 2013)

yes we should think positively


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

JLPP said:


> yes we should think positively


Yes you are right...

Read this article on skill shortage in Oz IT industry by leading recruitment agency....

Www.zdnet.com/article/australian-it-industry-faces-impending-skills-shortage-greythorn/


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Buddy, I have seen the same comment from you in another thread and you clarified later that you are posting this sarcastic message as you are tired of explaining the ground situation.

I am not painting a -ive or grim picture, all I am saying is *refrain from providing misleading sarcastic messages*. "Be positive...Aussie econony is booming and there are more than enough jobs in the market...*i had a chat with few recruiters who told me that there are more jobs and less candidates....there is a massive skill shortage in IT....*"

* If you want, I can quote your comments from those pages and the clarifications you made later*



Danav_Singh said:


> See Nicemathan....everybody knows that market is picking up!! As skksundar rightly said all the big companies are like IBM,telstra,Dell are now hiring...
> 
> No need to spread negetivity...positive thinking will help all of us acheive what we are aiming for...


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

nicemathan said:


> Buddy, I have seen the same comment from you in another thread and you clarified later that you are posting this sarcastic message as you are tired of explaining the ground situation.
> 
> I am not painting a -ive or grim picture, all I am saying is refrain from providing misleading sarcastic messages. "Be positive...Aussie econony is booming and there are more than enough jobs in the market...i had a chat with few recruiters who told me that there are more jobs and less candidates....there is a massive skill shortage in IT...."
> 
> If you want, I can quote your comments from those pages and the clarifications you made later


I know which comment you are talking about and i am writing that again ovee here. I was also negative initially about job market but now i think positivite erergy helps a lot. I now tell everyone job market is good. After all everyone applied for PR with lot of hope and everyone of us just need morale booster.

Secondly job market is all about perception. Positive attitude among individuals helps to improve the perception among potential employers and they sometimes hire more keeping positive perception around in mind. 

So yes, there might be some negative news about job market but we should ignore it or supress it and concentrate on positive news for success.

There is nothing sarcastic about it...as we all know mining boom is over and now oz govt want to do diversification of economy and they are investing heavily to promote IT sector.


----------



## expatmem (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi All,

I agree with Danav Singh and others that we should think positive. The analysis regarding what is the current job situation, past trends, future prospects etc should have been done before someone applies for a PR. I did that when I was looking for a permanent place to live outside India and after weighing all the options I went ahead with the Oz PR. 
I have seen this thread and other threads which looses its aim and other discussion starts in between.

Coming back to the thread topic, Is there anyone who has got a PM job? Even I have talked to few of my friends already in Oz and getting a PM job would be difficult without Local Experience. I am out of touch of the technology for a long time now and would be even difficult to go back to technology. I do not think I would like to pick up Mainframe again. 
so what are the options? Project Analyst, Project Controls manager etc?

@Danav_Singh: I have left you a PM. Please respond. Thanks. 

Cheers!


----------



## expatmem (Sep 8, 2013)

@Skksundar - I have left you a PM. Please check. 
Cheers.


----------



## vikfern (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi Guys , 
I am new hear and just got my PR granted in July . I am an Project Manager / Scrum Master and am on the look out for a job . I am planning on coming over to Melbourne in the month of Sept . What is a good time to come over to Australia . How is the Job market currently . 
Thanks Much


----------



## eashu007 (Jul 17, 2015)

What is the minimum experience that companies look out for a prospective project manager? Any info is appreciated.


----------



## amitsingh10 (May 26, 2015)

I am in same boat .. can any one help with job market for scrum master ? In seek I can see many openings however saw in other forum that 50% are fake ..


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

*subscribing*

subscribing to thread


----------



## Oz_Immi (Nov 30, 2015)

Hi Niranjan,

Just in case you are reading this post, can you please share your success story assuming you managed to get a PM job in Oz? I'm in a similar situation and very confused.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## sudas (Nov 20, 2015)

*Job*

I am having 12+ years of experience and last 6 years I have been doing project management. I have done scrum and Prince2 certification. Is it possible for me to secure a job in Australia from india once I will have my PR VISA.

Please suggest me, how can I get a job from india..


----------



## sk2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

sudas said:


> I am having 12+ years of experience and last 6 years I have been doing project management. I have done scrum and Prince2 certification. Is it possible for me to secure a job in Australia from india once I will have my PR VISA.
> 
> Please suggest me, how can I get a job from india..


No its not possible unless you have some highly valued skills, why would a company hire from India when they can get good people in Australia itself?

Just come over here, no pain, no gain.


----------

